#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Khon Kaen - Nam Phong National Park

## dirtydog

*Nam Phong National Park*

*Khon Kaen*

*General Information*  

It is named Nam Phong National Park after its source called Nam Phong River which flows to be kept in Ubonratana Dam (also named Nam Phong Dam in the past). It is a national park, in accordance with the suggestion of Khon Kaen Province, called in the past “Nam Phong – Phu Meng” because some of its parts are in Phu Meng Mountain Range. Nam Phong National Park, located in the west part of Khon Kaen Province and close to Ubonratana Dam, is in the National Forest Reserve such as Sok Tae Forest, Phu Meng Forest, Khok Luang Forest, 3RD Cluster Khok Luang Forest, Phuphadam Forest and Phuphadaeng Forest in Ubonratana District, Banfang District, Nongruea District, Manchakhiri District, and Khok Pho Chai District, Khon Kaen Province. And some areas are in Banthan District and Kangkhro District, Chaiyaphum Province. It is about 197 square kilometers.




* Geography*  

The Park generally consists of sandstone mountain range, located above sea level and similar to the most mountain ranges in North Eastern Thailand. The mountain range, lying from north to south along with Ubonratana Dam, is the source of main rivers, for examples, Phong River, Choen River and Chi River. Its north part is in Phuphankham Mountain Range, and its south part is in Phu Meng Mountain Range. In the west side of the Park is alternately steep mountains and erected cliffs, some of which are in contact with the reservoir below. And in the east part of the park is a vastly plain area at the foothill which is about 600 meters above sea level.




* Flora and Fauna* 

80% of the Num Phong National Park consists of deciduous forest which has mixed forest, grassland forest and bamboo forest scattered everywhere. In the middle of the park, both Phuphankham Mountain Range and Phu Meng Mountain Range, is productively semi-evergreen forest which is the source of streams flow to Ubonratana Dam. Not only wild animals live, but also have many important kinds of herb derive from this area. The valuable plants generally found are Siamese Sal, ingyin, Dipterocarpus obtusifolius, Ivingia malayana, iron wood, and shrubbery such as wild cycad, climbing plant, and many kinds of herb and prickly plant. 

Most of animals found live in semi-evergreen forest in Phu Meng Mountain Range which is productive and rarely disturbed by man, and are medium-size and small-size animals, for examples, wild boar, barking deer, wolf, porcupine, pangolin, hare, jungle fowl, snake and many kinds of bird.

----------

